# Problème de librairies sous Xcode 3.1.4 avec Mac 10.5.8



## ben_O_it (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je suis actuellement étudiant en informatique et pour valider mes acquis théoriques en C, avec un collège je dois dvlp. un programme en C.

Vous l'avez peut être comprit mon niveau en C est limité et mes connaissances sur l'IDE Xcode sont elles aussi limité.

Mon problème est le suivant : le logiciel en question fait appel au librairie "SDL", "SDL_image", "SDL_ttf" qui requière elle même la librairie "freetype". Pour l'instant le tuto du site du zero m'a aide à installer la librairie SDL, mais pour SDL_image,SDL_ttf et freetype ça ce corse, le tuto du SDZ n'est pas conçu pour aider les utilisateurs de mac. J'ai bien tenter d'installer les librairies moi même mais Xcode me renvoie l'erreur dans le GDB suivante :

*dyld: Library not loaded: @rpath/FreeType.framework/Versions/A/FreeType
  Referenced from: /Library/Frameworks/SDL_ttf.framework/Versions/A/SDL_ttf
  Reason: no suitable image found.  Did find:
	/Library/Frameworks/SDL_ttf.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/FreeType.framework/Versions/A/FreeType: unknown required load command 0x80000022*

Ce message m'est renvoyer quand je tente d'installer SDL_ttf. 

Je me suis déjà renseigné sur google et d'après ce que j'ai compris des forum en anglais, il s'agit d'un pb. de linker(pas sûr). Seulement aucun de ces forum ne propose de solution compréhensible pour un débutant.

Donc voici mon problème, j'implore votre aide pour que vous m'aidiez.

Configurations : Mac os 10.5.8 avec Xcode 3.1.4


----------



## Larme (6 Juin 2012)

Je vois que c'est un FrameWork. L'as-tu importé ?
_Projet/Build Phases/Link Binary With Librairies_, bouton « + ».
Ensuite, il devrait apparaître dans la barre gauche.


----------



## ben_O_it (6 Juin 2012)

En fait j'importe manuellement la framework en faisant clic droit sur "linked frameworks" dans l'arborescence de gauche -> ADD -> Existing frameworks puis je cherche dans le répertoire Frameworks SDL_ttf puis je clique dessus et il se trouve charger dans le projet.

Toutefois je n'arrive pas à appliquer ta solution, en effet ma version d'Xcode est plus vieille que la tienne à en juger par tes configurations matériel. Effectivement l'onglet dont tu me parlais est grisé.


----------



## Larme (6 Juin 2012)

Au temps pour moi.
Projet : Nom de ton projet.


----------



## ben_O_it (6 Juin 2012)

Je suis désolé Larme mais ma version d'Xcode n'a vraiment rien à voir avec la tienne. 
Même en cherchant je ne trouve même pas quelque chose qui s'approche à peut prés à ce que tu me dit. Je suis totalement perdu.

Parmi les photos suivante dans laquelle se trouve la fonctionnalité dont tu me parle ?


----------



## Larme (6 Juin 2012)

Sous les anciennes versions : Clic droit sur le dossier Framework _Add/Add existing Framwork_ apparemment.


----------



## ben_O_it (6 Juin 2012)

J'ai effectuer la manip. dont tu me parle mais aucun changement il y a tjrs. ce pb. de :
unknown required load command 0x80000022

D'aprés le forum : 
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1440456/static-libraries-in-version-cross-compiled-program

qui traite de ce pb. en anglais, j'en ai comprit que c'est un pb. de "flags": " $CFLAGS = -isysroot /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.5.sdk -mmacosx-version-min=10.5 "
seulement il y a un truc que je ne capte pas c'est ou inclure ces "flags" ?


----------



## tatouille (8 Juin 2012)

http://www.macports.org/ports.php?by=name&substr=libsdl

port install sdl

CFLAGS+=-I/opt/local/include
LDFLAGS+=-L/opt/local/lib -lsdl


----------

